# Squash anyone?



## arsenaldubaimarina (Oct 16, 2013)

Hey guys,

Looking for people wanting a game of Squash? I'm not quite a newbie, but still very much at the beginner stage. 

PM if you are interested.


----------



## Neilet123 (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi,

I've just moved to JLT and am also looking for a Squash partner. I have a court in my building also.

PM me to organise.


----------



## nibalr (Nov 3, 2013)

Neil said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've just moved to JLT and am also looking for a Squash partner. I have a court in my building also.
> 
> PM me to organise.


Hi, I'm an intermediate and used to play in Gloria hotel but my partner moved to another country.

I play once a week on the weekend, message me if you're interested

Nibal


----------



## chandra018152 (Nov 6, 2013)

I am interested please reply me if your interested


----------



## chandra018152 (Nov 6, 2013)

I am interested to play as a partner, i live in Tecom and i can drive, please reply me or call me if interested /removed


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Please do not post contact details on the forum, use the private message facility instead.

this is clearly stated in the forum rules.


----------



## nibalr (Nov 3, 2013)

chandra018152 said:


> I am interested to play as a partner, i live in Tecom and i can drive, please reply me or call me if interested /removed


Hi Chandra,
Still I don't have access to the sending messages function either. I'll send you my mobile number once I can.

Usually I play in Gloria hotel, they charge 30 per person per hour and 35 on weekends.

Do you know other places around with reasonable prices?


----------



## chandra018152 (Nov 6, 2013)

Even I play in Gloria or Yassat Gloria btw I am not aware of any better place please mail me your contact


----------



## chandra018152 (Nov 6, 2013)

nibalr said:


> Hi Chandra,
> Still I don't have access to the sending messages function either. I'll send you my mobile number once I can.
> 
> Usually I play in Gloria hotel, they charge 30 per person per hour and 35 on weekends.
> ...


Zero five five four seven one three zero eight zero


----------



## hannah21 (Nov 11, 2013)

Hi all, does anyone know where I can get a squash glove from? If so would you mind sending me a PM with details? I'd like to buy one for a friend for Xmas but can't find them anywhere help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## usman992 (Dec 28, 2013)

hey, I am a beginner level player and would like to join


----------



## arsenaldubaimarina (Oct 16, 2013)

Drop me a message, happy to play.


----------



## usman992 (Dec 28, 2013)

Nice , let me know the time and location , or your contact details. my number is: zero five zero four eight one eight zero two five. just sms or call


----------



## cjpark86 (Oct 10, 2012)

Hello, I would also like to see if any squash partners are available.
Korean expat here, not really a beginner, would say in between beginner to intermediate.

Please sms me: zero five zero one one one four seven five one.

Thanks!


----------

